# British string quartets



## vlncto (Nov 26, 2012)

On my website now available for free download the full scores of two British String quartets from the 1920s by forgotten, but serious composers. None of the two was published before, so available to the public for the first time ever. Both string quartets await a world premiere. Worth checking out at http://www.tobias-broeker.de

*Arthur Dennington: String quartet (1926)*
Arthur Dennington (1904-1988) was the conductor of the famous "Modern Symphony Orchestra", a London-based amateur orchestra that performed dozens of world and English premieres during its existence between 1931 and 1982. Arthur Dennington founded this orchestra and conducted it for 44 years until his retirement in 1975. The String quartet dates from the time of his studies at the King's College London.
more on him at Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arthur_Dennington

*Herbert Griffiths: String quartet (1920)*
Herbert Griffiths (1899-1969) was an organist and composer. Griffiths performed and recorded in the late 1920s on the organ of the Stoll Picture Theatre. In later years he composed mainly light music which included operettas, stage and film music.
more on him at Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herbert_Griffiths


----------

